# Mealworm alien?



## smithyUK88 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just found this in my mealworm tub. Do i need to do anything with it.
Is it an adult worm thats ready to turn to a beetle or is it dead

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you provide a picture?


----------



## smithyUK88 (Sep 12, 2009)

oops sorry i was meant to add one lol. As you can see it looks like its developing wings.


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

yer same iv got tons of them i have no idea what they are doing?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

right i breed mealworms and these wee aliens are the mealworm 'cocooning' into a beetle separate them and they will turn into a beetle then breed any you'll have tons of baby mealworms


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

how long it take them 2 turn into beetles and also is there any specfic things a need 2 do 2 keep them? have about 5 larva things and seems a shame 2 throw them away


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

I thought they looked like aliens when I first saw them lol. They just lie there with their tails spinning occasionally and then they turn into reddish beetles, which doesn't take long. I don't think you need to do anything special, I just kept mine warm.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

use substrate--crushed up cereals--or play sand

all you need is a livefood tub and substrate then when the beetles hatch just add a bit of an egg tray

and they will take about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I just used cheap porridge oats for substrate. They eat it, live in it and lay eggs in it. 

My colonies provide me with over 2000 mealies a week, so I must be doing something right!


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks, may give it a shot then, see if it works or not :/


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

amylou said:


> thanks, may give it a shot then, see if it works or not :/


it will not much can go wrong


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> it will not much can go wrong


 
:lol2:, neva knw with me...would a tub what livefood gets delivered in be big enough?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

amylou said:


> :lol2:, neva knw with me...would a tub what livefood gets delivered in be big enough?


Depends how many you want to breed! It would be big enough for 30 ish beetles I'd say.


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

Grond said:


> Depends how many you want to breed! It would be big enough for 30 ish beetles I'd say.


 
im not looking to breed many, my beardies dont eat them oftern, so mainly breeding them for a treat


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

amylou said:


> im not looking to breed many, my beardies dont eat them oftern, so mainly breeding them for a treat


You should be fine then!

I breed them in 40 litre tubs, 2000 beetles at a time!


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

Grond said:


> You should be fine then!
> 
> I breed them in 40 litre tubs, 2000 beetles at a time!


WOW, home many lizards u feed??? :gasp:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

amylou said:


> WOW, home many lizards u feed??? :gasp:


It fluctuates with hatchling numbers, but about 80 at the moment. :2thumb:


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

Grond said:


> It fluctuates with hatchling numbers, but about 80 at the moment. :2thumb:


 
:gasp::gasp: wish i cud hav that many reps :lol2:

wud b a dream come true :flrt:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Pm'd you Amylou :2thumb:.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Grond said:


> I just used cheap porridge oats for substrate. They eat it, live in it and lay eggs in it.
> 
> My colonies provide me with over 2000 mealies a week, so I must be doing something right!


Same for me except i dont have a big enough system for 2000 lol i wish!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Same for me except i dont have a big enough system for 2000 lol i wish!


I have four colonies on the go and completely clean one out every 3 months as they take a while to get back up to full speed after a clean out!

I know my mealworms are top notch and well fed, I can pick out smaller ones for the hatchlings, and they cost me about £20/year in porridge oats!

Dread to think how many hundreds I'd be spending otherwise!


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

so they don't need heating or anything?:whistling2:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

sam bow said:


> so they don't need heating or anything?:whistling2:


The breed best either side of 20c. Too hot, and they are less productive.


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

Grond said:


> The breed best either side of 20c. Too hot, and they are less productive.


kk:2thumb:


----------

